# Как выбрать врача?



## Кирилл Ф (20 Фев 2017)

Интернет полон разных специалистов, включая стопроцентных шарлатанов, тем не менее, имеющих уймы положительных отзывов, в том числе от РЕАЛЬНЫХ людей, а специалисты достойные выкладывают в сеть свои лицензии и дипломы, мягко говоря, далеко не всегда, да и документы тоже, мягко говоря, далеко не всегда являются решающим фактором при выборе доктора.

Как общаться с бывшими пациентами, дабы выяснить помог ли им курс того или иного спеца или же у них очередной эффект плацебо или у них просто болела спина от усталости и потому прошла бы даже от простого поглаживания? Какие вопросы им задавать? Снимки же они мне не предъявят.

Спрашиваю, т.к. уже просто боюсь доверять любым отзывам, при выборе специалиста.

Дабы было понятно, что я имею в виду:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFB-ZIzs7xU

В комментах под этим видео тоже сплошь одни благодарности.

Спасибо.


----------



## Александра1981 (20 Фев 2017)

"Вставляем белый луч через копчик в позвоночник"))) Спасибо, аж настроение поднялось.


----------



## Кирилл Ф (20 Фев 2017)

Александра1981 написал(а):


> "Вставляем белый луч через копчик в позвоночник"))) Спасибо, аж настроение поднялось.


Рад, что вам хватило терпения посмотреть видео целиком. Мне нет.)

Вопрос по прежнему актуален.


----------



## Тигги (20 Фев 2017)

Халло! Хорошо, что обошлось без вправлений Элессара, только махи руками над телом. 
 Мой печальный опыт подсказывает, что на положительные отзывы лучше не ориентироваться.


----------



## Violika (11 Май 2017)

Отзывы отзывам рознь, тоже думаю, что полностью на них вестить не стоит. По знакомым можно поспрашивать, кто где лечился. Я так через знакомых знакомых нашла себе массажиста хорошего в дикулевском центре на Ярославском. При этом никаких вообще отзывов в сети про них не читала.


----------



## Evenelf (11 Май 2017)

@Violika, не всегда такой подход прокатывает, я вот к мануальному терапевту (и не одному) по реальным отзывам попал и никаких результатов. Может у них само проходило, не знаю. Возможно ещё что манипуляции с хрустом в позвоночнике очень впечатляюще действуют на людей, да и вообще само осознание что врач воздействует на позвоночник очень сильно впечатляющая штука.


Violika написал(а):


> Я так через знакомых знакомых нашла себе массажиста хорошего


Может дело не в хрусте а в воздействии на мягкие ткани?
Т.е. выбирать того нужно того кто не только хрустит а ещё и с мышцами работает.


----------



## Violika (21 Май 2017)

Для меня мануальщики вообще что-то из области фантастики, именно потому, что они "воздействуют на позвоночник". Здесь действительно нужен очень хороший спец, чтобы ему довериться.


----------



## Veronika May (17 Мар 2018)

Вопрос в выборе мануального терапевна
Как-то в студенческие времена была несколько раз раз у мануальщика. На сеансе приходилось раздеваться полностью, и он выкручивал мне руки, спину. Тогда меня в 19 лет очень смутил факт, как ты стоишь с голой грудью перед посторонним мужчиной и он тебя выкручивает.
Все ли мунуальщики требут полностью радеваться? И влияет ли этот факт на их профессионализм, результат их работы?


----------

